# Angel Dayli SW



## Irata1959a (30. Januar 2011)

gibt es bei der angel dayli in sw eigendlich irgendwas im beutel was mehr als 2 silber wert ist ?

mach die jetzt seid addon , aber bis auf den 1 punkt skill solange man noch nicht auf max ist , ist da 
NICHTS sinnvolles rausgekommen ..

in der dalaran und shat angeldayli war das noch anders .. Angel , angelhut , pet , verbesserte faeden und
selbst grauer muell konnze schon mal 150g wert sein .

aber in SW : NICHTS 

hab auch schon rundfrage gestartet weil es ja sein koennte das ich der einzige pechvogel bin .... aber alles 
was ich gefragt hab hatte den selben mist im Sack ... 	mist der beim haendler max 2silber ergibt .


oder gibt es doch was supertolles ?


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Januar 2011)

Mit Patch 4.0.6 soll dort etwas neues drin sein.


----------



## Dexis (30. Januar 2011)

Also ich weiß von einem Gildenkumpel, dass er aus der neuen Angel-Daily (ob SW oder OG ist ja egal) das Strandkriecher-Pet bekommen hat. Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass zurzeit nur die Belohnungen aus dem WotLK-Bereich zu bekommen sind. Ich hatte vor Cata auch schon alle Belohnungen und mache sie trotzdem weiter, man weiß ja nie 
Aber wie Vaishyana schon schrieb, sollte man abwarten ob Blizzard neue Sachen mit der Zeit implementiert.


----------



## williisdead (10. Februar 2011)

Ist denn jetzt was in Sturmwind dazu gekommen?
In den Patch-Notes stand nix...


----------



## Bernold (10. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich habe schon eine Knöcherne Angelrute in meinem Beutel gehabt.

Und mein Skill ist nicht auf Maximum.

*
*


----------



## williisdead (10. Februar 2011)

Wir sprechen über STURMWIND,
die knöcherne ist doch aus Dala, oder?


----------



## Bernold (10. Februar 2011)

Ich weis,dass ihr von SW redet ich mache keine Angeldailys in Dala. 
Ich habe sie in Sturmwind bekommen.


----------



## Throgan (10. Februar 2011)

Es kann das Krebspet drin sein, schon vorm Patch....

Gestern hatte ich bspw. den Angelhut drin, hab mich sehr gefreut =)

Und mit 4.0.6 sind wohl noch "seltene" Angeln hinzu gekommen....find den Post aber grad nich..


----------



## Dexis (12. Februar 2011)

Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mich selber mal zitiere^^



Dexis schrieb:


> Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass zurzeit nur die Belohnungen aus dem WotLK-Bereich zu bekommen sind.
> [...]
> Aber wie Vaishyana schon schrieb, sollte man abwarten ob Blizzard neue Sachen mit der Zeit implementiert.


Und bevor jetzt wieder der Nächste ankommt was es denn alles als Belohnung gibt:

- Sack voll geangelter Schätze (Belohnung der Dalaran-Angel-Daily)
- Sack voll Glitzerkram (Belohnung aus der OG/SW-Angel-Daily)

Wichtig: in BEIDEN Säcken können die zwei raren Angeln Knöcherne Angelrute & Juwelenbesetzte Angelrute sowie das Haustier Strandkriecher und der Wettergegerbter Angelhut drin sein.

Wer´s noch nicht weiß: in Shattrath gibt es auch eine Angel-Daily, Belohnung: Sack voll geangelter Schätze, hier kann man neben dem o.g. Hut auch noch vier weitere Haustiere abstauben (siehe Belohnungs-Tooltip).

Und wer jetzt immer noch nicht mitbekommen hat wo der Frosch die Locken hat, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## Flachtyp (12. Februar 2011)

In den patchnotes stand doch, daß nun auch aus den Beuteln von den daylies in OG und SW rare Angeln sein können. Sind damit die gleichen Angeln gemaint die es vorher schon gab ? Na super ^^.


----------



## Dexis (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe mir die Patchnotes und den Hotfix gerade nochmal durchgelesen und da stand nirgendwo etwas, dass neue rare Angeln implementiert werden sollten. Es dreht sich wohl immer noch um die Angelruten aus WotLK.


----------



## Arosk (13. Februar 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir die Patchnotes und den Hotfix gerade nochmal durchgelesen und da stand nirgendwo etwas, dass neue rare Angeln implementiert werden sollten. Es dreht sich wohl immer noch um die Angelruten aus WotLK.





> [font=Verdana, sans-serif]Rare fishing poles now have a chance to be found in the Bag of Fishing Treasures earned via the Stormwind and Orgrimmar Fishing daily quests.[/font]


----------



## Dexis (14. Februar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Rare fishing poles now have a chance to be found in the Bag of Fishing Treasures earned via the Stormwind and Orgrimmar Fishing daily quests.


Sei mir nicht böse, aber 
1. einfach irgendeinen englischen Satz da hinzupfeffern ohne Quellenangabe macht nicht allzu viel Sinn (könnte zur Not sogar selbst verfasst worden sein)
2. heißt der Satz übersetzt: "Rare Angelruten können jetzt im Sack voll geangelter Schätze aus der Sturmwind/Orgrimmar Angel-Daily gefunden werden." und deutet sehr auf das hin was ich bereits geschrieben habe, nämlich dass es sich weiterhin um die "alten" Angelruten aus Dalaran handelt. Da steht kein Wort von *neuen *Angelruten, neue Angelbelohnungen sind bisher nämlich noch überhaupt nicht implementiert worden.
3. Solltest du im Spiel etwas neues aus der Angel-Daily bekommen, lasse ich mich von einem Screenshot gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Zur Not tuts auch eine Quelle im Netz mit einer Loottabelle der neuen Gegenstände.


----------



## williisdead (14. Februar 2011)

Hui habe jetzt in SW die Knochenangel bekommen,
die gab es aber damals wohl schon in Dala. also
nix neues ...


----------



## Grushdak (14. Februar 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber
> 1. einfach irgendeinen englischen Satz da hinzupfeffern ohne Quellenangabe


Muss man Euch beim Essen auch noch füttern - nur weil Ihr zu faul seid?
Lest doch einfach - ja nur einfach mal die Patchnotes!
Wozu macht sich wer überhaupt die Arbeit, die Patchnotes mittlerweile sogar schön zu gliedern?



> # Angeln
> 
> * 	Es besteht nun eine Chance, dass sich im Sack voll geangelter Schätze, der Questbelohnung für die tägliche Angelquest in Orgrimmar oder Sturmwind, seltene Angelruten befinden.



Quelle: ->* WoW Launcher - Patchnotes
*


----------



## Dexis (14. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> # Angeln
> 
> * Es besteht nun eine Chance, dass sich im Sack voll geangelter Schätze, der Questbelohnung für die tägliche Angelquest in Orgrimmar oder Sturmwind, seltene Angelruten befinden .


Hm, finde ich interessant, dass in der deutschen Übersetzung das Wort "seltene" gebraucht wird was auf neue Angelruten schließen lässt, denn die Gegenstandsqualität "selten" ist im Deutschen nunmal "grün". Und grüne Angelruten gabs bisher nicht aus den Dailies.
Wichtig für meine Argumentation ist allerdings, dass im englischen Originalpost das Wort "rare" steht, was im deutschen eigentlich "rar" (also blaue Qualität) bedeutet und *nicht *"selten", was im englischen "uncommon" heißen würde.
Ich will wirklich nicht klugscheißen, aber der Satz aus den Patchnotes sagt für mich nicht anderes als dass die "raren" (blauen) Angelruten aus der Dalaran-Angel-Daily jetzt auch in den Dailies in SW bzw. OG zu bekommen sind und kein Wort über _*neue *_Angelruten verloren wurden.
Aber auch hier gilt wie beim anderen Kollegen: ich lasse mich von Screenshots gerne überzeugen.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Februar 2011)

Du weißt aber schon, was rare im Deutschen bedeutet - oder? 

epic =episch
*rare = rar = selten*
uncommon = ungewöhnlich
common = gewöhnlich

Somit ist der Ausdruck rar/selten schon richtig, wenn blaue Sachen gemeint sind. 

greetz


----------



## Dexis (15. Februar 2011)

Mir ist das schon klar, dass das Wort "rar" im Deutschen gleich zu setzen ist mit Begriffen wie "selten", "wertvoll" oder "außergewöhnlich". Hier geht es aber darum dass Blizzard die Qualitätstufen der Gegenstände in jeder Sprache vorgibt, d.h. das deutsche "rar" heißt im englischen "rare", das deutsche "selten" wird aber übersetzt mit "uncommon".
Soll heißen: entweder ist der Satz in den deutschen Patchnotes nicht richtig übersetzt worden (wovon ich ausgehe) und die bisherigen blauen Gegenstände der Dalaran-Daily sind auf die OG/SW-Daily überschrieben worden, ohne neue Sachen zu implementieren. Oder die deutschen Patchnotes sagen tatsächlich vor, dass neue (von der Gegenstandsqualität her "grüne") Angelruten eingebaut wurden.

Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen: ich bin selbst begeisterter Angler im Spiel und habe bisher auch so gut wie alles abgeräumt, ich würde mich freuen wenn es was Neues gäbe. Aber daran glauben werde ich erst wenn ich´s sehe


----------



## sThomas (15. Februar 2011)

Also manchmal mache ich mir schon um die Community Sorgen.....

Da wird ständig alles zerpflückt, drauf rum geritten und dann jeder beleidigt.
Und wenn man selbst kritik bekommt, die nicht mal negativ gemeint ist, gehts von vorne los, 
weil man sich sofort auf den Schuh gepinkelt vorkommt.

Ach Leute ist dass wirklich notwendig?

Fakt ist nach wie vor, in den Patchnotes stand es drin, dass es Angeln gibt und es gab keine NEUEN.
Und den Hinweis zum Lesen der Patchnotes find ich persönlich nicht schlecht, ich mach es auch selten.
Ich lese meistens nur die Teile die meine Charakteren betreffen und die Instanzen.
Der Rest wird übersprungen. Dafür mag ich Leute die sich den Rest durchlesen und weiterhelfen.
Obwohl sie immer wieder dafür kritisiert werden und als Besserwisserisch tituliert werden.

Nein, Sie machten sich einfach nur die Mühe für die andere, wie auch ich, zu faul waren.

In diesem Sinne,
Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Februar 2011)

Gut zu wissen, dass der Strandkriecher auch in SW droppen kann, der Krebskerl ist das letzte Item was mir noch von den Angeldailies fehlt.Da ich beide Angelruten und den Hut schon habe, war mir nach Erreichen von Stufe 525 gehörig die Lust vergangen, da immer nur Mist für 2 Kupfer im Beutel war. Wenn wenigstens Chancen so graue Dalaran-Sachen wie die Walstatuette oder die Porzellanglocke (100 Gold!!) im Beutel wären, welche man beim Händler verscherbeln kann... oder mir würden selbst ein paar Wasserwandeltränke reichen, die ich im Arathibecken zum schnellen Wechsel Ställe <=> Schmiede nutzen könnte. Aber NIX.

Allein wenn man sich mal den langen Loottable des Belohnungs-Säckchens in Dala ansieht http://wowdata.buffe...i=46007#content (inkl. Chance auf epische Sockelsteine!) fragt man sich, was Blizz sich bei dem bisherigen Krüppelloot in SW oder OG gedacht hat.


----------



## Wolfmania (2. März 2011)

in OG mache ich die Daily auch immer und noch nie was dolles dringewesen. Bin auch am zweifeln ob da überhaupt mal was nettes kommen könnte. Mache auch noch öfters die daily in Dalaran und das ist wenigstens noch lukrativ...


----------



## Kyrador (2. März 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Allein wenn man sich mal den langen Loottable des Belohnungs-Säckchens in Dala ansieht http://wowdata.buffe...i=46007#content (inkl. Chance auf epische Sockelsteine!) fragt man sich, was Blizz sich bei dem bisherigen Krüppelloot in SW oder OG gedacht hat.



Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass man die Angel-Quest in SW/OG bereits ab Level 10 machen kann... jetzt stelle man sich vor, da könnte mit etwas Glück ein Item mit einem Wert von 100G drin sein...


----------



## williisdead (2. März 2011)

dropt der strandkriecher eigentlich auch in SW?


----------



## smurfirized (2. März 2011)

Also ich hatte bei der Angel-Daily in SW schon den Strandkriecher und den Angelhut und die knöcherne Angelrute drin.

Die Droprate erscheint mir sehr niedrig weil ich mit grob 6 Chars fast jeden Tag die Daily mache und bisher nur die 3 Teile jeweils 1 mal bekommen habe.

Gruß


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. März 2011)

Ich hab vor kurzem von der Q in OG (was ja wohl dasselbe wie SW sein wird), den Hut und das Kochrezept für Kapitän Rumseys Lagerbier bekommen.


----------



## Shwerkorin (18. März 2011)

ich habe die Juwelenbesetzte Angelrute zumindest schon einmal gesehen und kann bestätigen dass sie tatsächlich existiert


----------



## Dexis (18. März 2011)

Shwerkorin schrieb:


> ich habe die Juwelenbesetzte Angelrute zumindest schon einmal gesehen und kann bestätigen dass sie tatsächlich existiert


Du scheinst nicht ganz verstanden zu haben worum es in diesem Thread geht.
Wir wissen schon seit WotLK dass diese Angel existiert, weil sie da bereits als Belohnung im tägl. Beutel sein konnte und einfach für die neuen Cata-Dailies in OG/SW übernommen wurden. Völlig neue Sachen, also reine Cataclysmgegenstände, wurden bisher nicht implementiert sonst hätte man hier bereits einiges lesen können.


----------



## Arosk (18. März 2011)

Angelschwimmer aus Glas sollte neu sein, funktioniert aber auch nicht.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (19. März 2011)

Habe gerade die Juwelenbesetzte Angelrute aus dem Sack voll Glitzerkram gezogen. Und nun? Die Angel der Kalu'ak oder lieber die weitaus weniger benutzte Juwelenbesetzte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexis (19. März 2011)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Juwelenbesetzte Angelrute aus dem Sack voll Glitzerkram gezogen. Und nun? Die Angel der Kalu'ak oder lieber die weitaus weniger benutzte Juwelenbesetzte?


Also rein skilltechnisch betrachtet macht es keinen Unterschied welche Angelrute du nimmst. Das Angeln wurde von Blizzard ja so angepasst, dass man mit jedem Skill überall in der Spielwelt seine Rute auswerfen kann. Es ist lediglich skillabhängig, was man damit fängt (z.b. könnte man mit Skill 100 auch in Uldum angeln, man wird damit aber keine der highend-Fische fürs Bufffood angeln können).
_(kleiner Tipp: sollte euch der Gildenerfolg für das neue Raidfestmahl noch fehlen - jeder Char in der Gilde kann dank der o.g. Änderung dazu beitragen. Es ist für den Erfolg völlig egal aus welchen Schwärmen geangelt wird, ob für lvl23, 45 oder 84.)_
Was das Aussehen angeht, ist es nunmal komplett dir überlassen ^^ Die Kalu´ak-Rute sieht man deutlich häufiger bei den Spielern weil sie rufgebunden ist, die Juwelenbesetzte ist seltener weil Zufallsdrop. Das ist absolut Geschmackssache.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. März 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Es ist lediglich skillabhängig, was man damit fängt (z.b. könnte man mit Skill 100 auch in Uldum angeln, man wird damit aber keine der highend-Fische fürs Bufffood angeln können).



Nicht mal mehr das. Es reicht schon wenn man mit einem Skill von "1" seine Angel einfach nur in Spots hält. Man angelt trotzdem die Fische die sich dort tummeln. Nur ausserhalb von Spots macht es noch Sinn, wie z.B. der Brunnen in Dalaran oder bestimmten Dailys, wo es keine Spots gibt.


----------



## Sotham (28. März 2011)

Also mein Paladin ist der einzige Char, der angeln kann und da er der Main ist, hat er auch die meisten ehrfürchtigen Rufe, entsprechend auch die Kaluakrute. Für mich ein Grund bei dieser zu bleiben ist die Unterwasseratmung, da gerade bei der Kanalkrebsquest in SW das ständige auftauchen nervig ist. 

Ob die andere nun besser aussieht, ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------

